# Dvarw 16



## Rob Fisher

I know the Dvarw 16 won't be my style of vaping because it's a true MTL tank but Peter the modder was kind enough to send me serial number #10 to play with. This is a very small tank and my guess is the MTL crowd will love it as will the Nic Salt fans... I will build and try it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## daniel craig

@Rob Fisher How tight of a draw does it have or how many mm is the airflow hole rather?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

This will be a flavor machine for sure! 

Can picture this on a Limelight pipe....all regal and that...dêmmit I'm too young still but dibs! ;P

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Keen on hearing views on this Rob. Looking at getting a pipe and it may just be the right flavour atty for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher How tight of a draw does it have or how many mm is the airflow hole rather?



The three airholes are so small I can't even measure them with my callipers.

I haven't built it yet... still recovering and catching up after a weeks holiday... but I will build it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

M.Adhir said:


> Keen on hearing views on this Rob. Looking at getting a pipe and it may just be the right flavour atty for it



Yip it certainly looks and feels the part for a pipe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> The three airholes are so small I can't even measure them with my callipers.
> 
> I haven't built it yet... still recovering and catching up after a weeks holiday... but I will build it tomorrow.


Is it similar to any mainstream MTL RTA's or Pod devices you have tried in terms of 'tightness' of the draw? Being a 16mm I'll guess that the airflow is probably 1mm or so each?


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> Is it similar to any mainstream MTL RTA's or Pod devices you have tried in terms of 'tightness' of the draw? Being a 16mm I'll guess that the airflow is probably 1mm or so each?



Haven't tried it yet. But it certainly looks like it will be a tight MTL. But I will tell you tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

This will definitely be a winner for a 18mg tobacco. @Andre , this one is for you.


----------



## RayDeny

Wow, I need to get my hands on one of these. @Rob , you know if the first batch is sold out?


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> Wow, I need to get my hands on one of these. @Rob , you know if the first batch is sold out?



Yes @RayDeny they were sold out in 2 minutes... but keep an eye on the FB page because Peter will be producing more... he hates not being able to supply everyone that wants so he will be working on making plenty more!


----------



## RayDeny

Awesome , will keep my eye out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I couldn't wait... I was going to try a 2.5mm Alien but it doesn't look like it will fit so I built a 2mm Ni80 26g round wire coil... 0.5-ohm coil. Running it at 18 watts initially and will experiment as I go... the draw is not quite as tight as I expected it to be but it is an MTL vape. Flavour is on point as expected. I did the exocet method of wicking but will try both ways and report back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm having to learn how to do an MTL vape all over again... it feels like old times! This Dvarw 16 is a really nice tank! I maybe need to look for a pipe now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/limelight-pipe.t55479/#post-741197


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/limelight-pipe.t55479/#post-741197



Thanks! Looking for something fancier.... and I also need to search for other baby mods that may even be more suitable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

May be an excellent choice for a pipe @Rob Fisher , you must have a look at the pipes @Zeki Hilmi produces , https://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-e-pipe-by-voodoo-vapour.t54175/ , would love to talk to him later on about 1, and the Dwarv 16mm would sit great on that. Now just too find out how tight the draw really is on that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks! Looking for something fancier.... and I also need to search for other baby mods that may even be more suitable.


Have a look at the pipes that a @Zeki Hilmi produces, they are great. Would not mind to acquire one at some stage, https://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-e-pipe-by-voodoo-vapour.t54175/, I think the Dwarf will be a great companion, my Limelight should also look good with something like that. Going to have to get on a list as this one really tickles my fancy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Room Fogger said:


> May be an excellent choice for a pipe @Rob Fisher , you must have a look at the pipes @Zeki Hilmi produces , https://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-e-pipe-by-voodoo-vapour.t54175/ , would love to talk to him later on about 1, and the Dwarv 16mm would sit great on that. Now just too find out how tight the draw really is on that.



They are excellent - a piece of art - got mine recently 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had a 2mm Alien in the Dvarw 16 but the tolerances were very tight and I lost some of the airflow because of that. I went to the man cave to retrieve some Ni80 26g and go old school and make a coil. 2mm which came out at 0.5Ω

It is a very restricted DL vape so it's usable for me... I just can't do MTL anymore.

And then my eLeaf iStick Amnis from Buzz is perfect for it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> I had a 2mm Alien in the Dvarw 16 but the tolerances were very tight and I lost some of the airflow because of that. I went to the man cave to retrieve some Ni80 26g and go old school and make a coil. 2mm which came out at 0.5Ω
> 
> It is a very restricted DL vape so it's usable for me... I just can't do MTL anymore.
> 
> And then my Aspire Amni from Buzz is perfect for it.
> View attachment 164588
> View attachment 164589
> View attachment 164590
> View attachment 164591



Demmit now that's a super compact setup , which beats any pod setup hands down i presume  

I'm not even going to try call dibs as I'll most likely be nr 76 ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Demmit now that's a super compact setup , which beats any pod setup hands down i presume
> 
> I'm not even going to try call dibs as I'll most likely be nr 76 ;P



Yip, it certainly leaves all the Pod Systems in the DUST! 

You are the first dibs today... but the Dvarw 16 is part of my Dvarw family and won't be leaving the family I'm afraid.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nice @Rob Fisher !

I assume its a loose MTL draw if you say its very restricted lung hit?
Does it come with a disk or something to make it a tight MTL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice @Rob Fisher !
> 
> I assume its a loose MTL draw if you say its very restricted lung hit?
> Does it come with a disk or something to make it a tight MTL?



Yes, it comes with a few air disks and you can certainly go from a tight MTL to a tight DL vape with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I had a 2mm Alien in the Dvarw 16 but the tolerances were very tight and I lost some of the airflow because of that. I went to the man cave to retrieve some Ni80 26g and go old school and make a coil. 2mm which came out at 0.5Ω
> 
> It is a very restricted DL vape so it's usable for me... I just can't do MTL anymore.
> 
> And then my Aspire Amni from Buzz is perfect for it.
> View attachment 164588
> View attachment 164589
> View attachment 164590
> View attachment 164591


Can it be the evod killer?
It certainly looks like it is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hakhan

baby pico works perfectly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Check Mate

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------

